# Hair chopsticks



## Tclem (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I got a commission today ( from my wife ) actually she asked me a month ago an TOLD me today so I came up with my first two chopstick that they use to put in their hair for looks. Hmmmmm all the women at church wear these but did I put two and two together. Nope. May be on to something. 
Diw from @shadetree_1 box of cutoffs an I think some rosewood I got from Austin

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

Good idea. Hope they don't mind the smell of the DIW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice. And they'll come in Handy your next trip to Benihana's.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CandCWoodTurning (Apr 27, 2014)

Look's really nice! How long are they?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 27, 2014)

CandCWoodTurning said:


> Look's really nice! How long are they?


7" just had a lady want some 81/2" cause her hair is past her knees but all my wives are around 7"ish


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Turkey Call Strikers.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> ...all my wives are around 7"ish



How many wives do you have?

Nice sticks! I can't imagine trying to eat hair with chopsticks...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 27, 2014)

Pretty cool! But did she like them that is the important part.


----------



## CandCWoodTurning (Apr 27, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Turkey Call Strikers.
> 
> Ray



Thanks now wife thinks my strikers would make really neat hair pins when its not turkey season. Although that could be a selling point huh!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2014)

DKMD I don't know how many he has but they sure are mighty young. (...all my wives are around 7"ish)

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> her hair is past her knees but all my wives are around 7"ish



How do you manage that Tony? I have thought about multiple wives myself but man I can hardly manage just one at my age anymore.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> How do you manage that Tony? I have thought about multiple wives myself but man I can hardly manage just one at my age anymore.


All the chopsticks that my WIFE ( singular ) owns. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Apr 27, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Turkey Call Strikers.
> 
> Ray


Got to get almost the entire thing down to 1/4". Gets wobbly a little. Can't see doing this with pine


----------



## CandCWoodTurning (Apr 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> All the chopsticks that my WIFE ( singular ) owns. Lol



Sorry for that can of worms man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CandCWoodTurning (Apr 27, 2014)

I watched a tube video once to make some knitting needles for mom in law and made a wood chuck to hold piece through headstock. It worked out well to make long thin pieces.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 27, 2014)

CandCWoodTurning said:


> I watched a tube video once to make some knitting needles for mom in law and made a wood chuck to hold piece through headstock. It worked out well to make long thin pieces.


 I may need to see that video. You have the link?


----------



## ButchC (Apr 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well I got a commission today ( from my wife ) actually she asked me a month ago an TOLD me today so I came up with my first two chopstick that they use to put in their hair for looks. Hmmmmm all the women at church wear these but did I put two and two together. Nope. May be on to something.
> Diw from @shadetree_1 box of cutoffs an I think some rosewood I got from Austin
> 
> 
> View attachment 49428



I was at Sunday dinner with the family. I was showing stuff from the website, and my Mom, Sis, and Sis-in-Law all want 3 or 4 sets each. Family five finger discount of course. And oh can I have them done tomorrow? Uh, no. Tony has a baby, Ladies.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 27, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I was at Sunday dinner with the family. I was showing stuff from the website, and my Mom, Sis, and Sis-in-Law all want 3 or 4 sets each. Family five finger discount of course. And oh can I have them done tomorrow? Uh, no. Tony has a baby, Ladies.


I took them to church and think I'll do well for a while. Ha all the men bought bolt action so now all the women get chopsticks. Got to make some pens for Marcus and finish Kevin's turning then it's off to chopsticks. Here's a couple I made tonight some of @Kevin fbe stab and dyed blue and some ebony. To bad I cut all my stuff 5" got to get some longer wood now. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 28, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Got to get almost the entire thing down to 1/4". Gets wobbly a little. Can't see doing this with pine


I don't know if you have a router table, but something to consider if you do, is to use a roundover bit to get them round then put them on the lathe and design and taper. I think it would be faster, safer and won't knock your wood around taking the corners off like a lathe might with thin pieces.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 28, 2014)

My table saw doubles as a router table I just never got a router but looks like that's my reason for the wife to let me get one. Hmmmm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> 7" just had a lady want some 81/2" cause her hair is past her knees but all my wives are around 7"ish


All your wives? How many do you have? One is enough for me......lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

